# Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...



## kojak (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe mal die Boardsuche bemüht und einige Tipps gefunden, um der Seekrankheit vorzubeugen. Hintergrund ist meine erste Kutterausfahrt vor einigen Tagen auf Makrele in der Nordsee. Wetter war eigentlich ganz gut und die erste Zeit hats auch super geklappt, aber nach ner guten Stunde Angelzeit gings dann los... Ab diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich nur noch gehofft, schnellstmöglich wieder festen Boden unter den Füssen zu haben :v.

Jetzt meine Frage: *hat es denn überhaupt nochmal Sinn, eine weitere Ausfahrt zu wagen, indem ich die Vorraussetzungen verbessere (mehr Schlaf, evtl. ne Reisetablette, größerer Kutter ...) oder stehen die Chancen gut, wieder so zu enden ?!* Kann mich nämlich eigentlich nicht damit abfinden, dass diese Ausfahrt die einzige gewesen sein soll.

Mit der Überkeit war eigentlich solange kein Problem, während wir fuhren, nur die seitlichen Kippbewegungen während des Angelns haben mir schwer zugesetzt, wahrscheinlich verstärkt dadurch, das ich mich dabei nicht auf die Schiffsbewegung konzentrieren konnte, sondern mehr auf das Angeln geachtet habe.

Falls jemand Tipps geben kann, dann schreibt bitte mal kurz eure Erfahrungen...


Danke ! :m


----------



## guifri (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

frag honeyball mal nach seinen zäpfchen ....


----------



## Wulli (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



guifri schrieb:


> frag honeyball mal nach seinen zäpfchen ....




:q :q :q 

...der sagt dir dann auch, wie du sie auf einer viel zu engen Bordtoilette einführen kannst....:q :q :q 

Nee, mal im Ernst! Mir haben immer die Kaugummis "Superpep Forte" geholfen! (In jeder Apotheke erhältlich). Wenn der Kutter losfährt, kaust Du ein Kaugummi ca 1/2 h lang durch. Das gibt zwar ein merkwürdig taubes Gefühl im Mund das geht aber wieder weg. Dann mußt Du, je nach Empfindlichkeit und Seegang ca alle 1,5-2h wieder eine kauen. So sollte dir eigentlich nichts mehr passieren! Wär ja schade, das Dorsche- und Makrelenjagen deswegen aufgeben zu müssen.

Wulli


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

also mir war bei meiner ersten fahrt auch derbe schlecht.bei der 2. nahm ich auch sone superpep tabs und alles war ok.dann probierte ich die nächste fahrt wieder ohne und seid dem habe ich viele fahrten ohne hilfsmittel mitgemacht und mir is nie wieder schlecht gewurden.also ich behaupte mal einmal seekrank immer seekrank trifft nich immer und nich auf jeden zu.viel glück und spass bei deiner nächsten tour:mvielleicht läuft es diesmal ja bissle besser.


----------



## NorbertF (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Bei meinen ersten Tauchausfahrten und Seegang ists mir auch furchtbar schlecht geworden. Hat sich aber gelegt mit der Zeit, auch ohne Chemie.
Mittlerweile kanns schaukeln wie es will, mir gehts trotzdem gut.
Also einfach weitermachen.


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

jo vorallem machen diese gegen seekrankheit mittel sehr müde und trägehab bei der rückfahrt  geschlafen wie im koma:q


----------



## Volker2809 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Ich bin leider auch anfällig für Seekrankheit und benutze immer Bonine-Reisetabletten aus USA. Damit konnte ich sogar vor Lanzarote bei übelstem Wellengang lächelnd meine Fische fangen, während die anderen Leute schon grün im Gesicht waren. Aber wie bereits geschrieben: Sie machen einen sehr müde und man schläft auf der Heimfahrt wie ein kleines Kind!!


----------



## Ines (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

An Seegang kann man sich mit der Zeit auch gewöhnen. 
Außerdem ist es oft eine Sache der Tagesform. Am besten: vorher gut schlafen, gut frühstücken und am Abend vorher möglichst wenig Alkohol (oder gar keinen, wenn's geht).

Gruß, Ines


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

viel alkohol und nen torkelnder gang müsste den seegang doch eigentlich ausgleichen|kopfkratspass beiseite...ja seekrankheit is echt mit das übelste was es gibt!!!kann da immer sehr gut mit den leuten mitfühlen weil ich auch einmal son scheiss erlebnis durchgemacht habe.


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Wenn man schon mit dem Gedanken "Hoffentlich werd ich nicht Seekrank" am Abend vorher einschläft, dann íst das schon übel. Am besten gar keinen Gedanken an sowas verschwenden. 
Seekrankheit ist unter anderem auch ein mentales Problem.


----------



## goeddoek (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mit dem Gedanken "Hoffentlich werd ich nicht Seekrank" am Abend vorher einschläft, dann íst das schon übel. Am besten gar keinen Gedanken an sowas verschwenden.
> Seekrankheit ist unter anderem auch ein mentales Problem.



So ist es  

Zur Wirkung von den einzelnen Mitteln kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Bisher bin ich - toi,toi,toi- davon verschont geblieben.

Wie Tiffy schon sagt, zum Großteil ist das ein mentales Problem.
Nicht ans Gö**** denken, sondern "toll morgen 'ne schöne Ausfahrt mit Spaß und Fisch.Könnte sein, das es ein bisschen schaukelt.Aber eigentlich ist das ja sogar lustig"  

Ich drück Dir die Daumen !


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

naja mentales problem??glaube bei der ersten ausfahrt geht niemand mit dem gedanken an bord :vzu müssen und trotzdem passiert es manchen leuten.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Ich habe neulich im fernsehen ( irgend so ne natur- ratgebersendung)was gesehen von sehr viel vitamin c im vorfeld und noch was von ingwerbonbons. zweiteres ist aber auf jeden fall geschmackssache. beides hat aber immerhin keine weiteren nebenwirkungen, so daß ich es ne freundin demnächst auf der fähre nach norwegen mal testen lasse, da ich ja selbst nicht seekrank bin, aber bei ihr schon kleine wellen ausreichen.


----------



## tapaesser (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Ich habe mir angewöhnt an Bord immer vernünftig zu essen.

Am besten erbsensuppe. Wenn es dann ein bisschen schaukelt bin ich ziemlich schnell einer der ganz wenigen Angler, die auch fischen.

Nein in Echt. Ordentlich essen, keinen Allahol und nicht zum Horizont sehen. Einfach nur fischen.


----------



## worker_one (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Und vor allem nicht in die muffigen Kabinen und Auffenthaltsräume hocken.
Immer frische Luft um die Nase wehen lassen.#6


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Ich würde am Anfang ein paar Dinge beachten.
Am Vorabend keinen Alkoholgenuß.
Saures Essen oder Getränke vermeiden, z.B. Orangensaft.
Gut frühstücken und regelmäßig Getränke zu Dir nehmen, ohne Kohlensäure.
Im freien aufhalten, nicht unter Deck in der verräucherten, nach Alkohol richenden Messe.
Wenn Du bemerkst, dass Dein magen übersäuert - Natron einnehmen, falls Du Dich bei der Einnahme nicht sofort übergibst, wird es mit dem Magen garantiert besser gehen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Also ich war bei meinen ersten Touren auch regelmäßig seekrank, habe immer Kaffee mit Milch getrunken. 

Seit dem ich keinen Kaffe mehr an Board trinke und auf Cola umgestiegen bin geht es mir gut. Hatte keinen einzigen Rückfall. Selbst bei Extremverhältnissen, als bei einer Gelben Riff Tour alle über der Reling hingen, ging es mir gut und ich habe als Einziger geangelt.

Nicht auf das Wasser schauen, sondern in der Ferne den Horizon beobachten, nicht in den stickigen Aufenthaltsraum gehen, gut essen und ausgeschlafen sein hilft auch.

Auf den Ozeanriesen, auf Kreuzfahrten gibt es immer Akupressurarmbänder zu kaufen. Die machen nicht Müde und sollen helfen.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## tapaesser (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



Hardi schrieb:


> Ich würde am Anfang ein paar Dinge beachten.
> Am Vorabend keinen Alkoholgenuß.
> Saures Essen oder Getränke vermeiden, z.B. Orangensaft.
> Gut Frühstücken und regelmäßig Getränke zu Dir nehmen, ohne Kohlensäure.
> ...



Und nach Natron immer wieder Erbsensuppe. Das hilft den anderen, sich noch einmal das Frühstück durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.


----------



## ralle (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Mein Kumpel war 3 Jahre lang bei jeder Tour mindestens die halbe Zeit Seekrank.

Irgendwann wars weg und bis heute (ca. 5 Jahre) hat er absolut keine Probleme mehr.


Kann also auch von alleine verschwinden -- man muß nur immer dranbleiben !


----------



## tapaesser (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



ralle schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel war 3 Jahre lang bei jeder Tour mindestens die halbe Zeit Seekrank.
> 
> Irgendwann wars weg und bis heute (ca. 5 Jahre) hat er absolut keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> ...



Ralle, das sehe ich genauso.  Übung macht den Meister.
Mein alter Herr mußte zur See fahren. Immer wenn es von Elbe in Nordsee oder von Nordsee in Ostsee ging war das große brechen angesagt.  Nach einem halben Jhar war es weg.

Also immer wieder raus und abwarten ob die Fische beißen.


----------



## buddy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Ich war jahrelang (bei meinen "süßen" 26) nicht seekrank. Ich war segeln, Motorboot fahren, raften, mit Fähren unterwegs, hochse eangeln...) Dann habe ich einen Schlag in den Magen bekommen als bei mächtig viel Wind und Wellen jemand über die Reeling und meine Rute ge***** hat. Das Jahr drauf war meinem Kumpel so schlecht, dass er es mir immer wieder sagte... Ich hab mir mein Essen mit ihm nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...
Dieses Jahr gabs Übelkeit aber kein Erbrechen.
Hier Tipps, die ich Anderen gegeben habe, denen danach nicht mehr schlecht war (auch dem der meine Rute beschmutzt hat...). 
1. Angeln !
2. Auf Horizont gucken !!!
3. Nicht ins Bug oder Heck oder die Kajüte! Geh an die Seiten des Schiffes! (Nicht so gute Fänge aber immerhin kann man da vielleicht angeln...)
4. Essen und trinken! (Und wenns dann rauskommt, wenigstens nicht nur Galle- das schmerzt..) Du solltest eine Stunde vor Abfahrt schon gegessen haben! Mit nüchternem Magen wird dir schlecht!
(4.a Einen Kurzen trinken (Kräuter- nicht süß)! Und einen für Rasmus ins Wasser kippen!) Dafür leg ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer.
5. Gut ausschlafen (vor dem Angeln)
6. Nicht über Übelkeit nachdenken. Unterhalte dich (während des angelns und in den Horizont guckens).
7. Während der Fahrt mit jemndem nach vorn gehen und sich unterhalten (frischer Wind und in Fahrtrichtung stehen hilft).
8. Nicht von großen Wellen Angst machen lassen. Die machen Spaß! Schlimmer sind die flachen langen von hinten rechts nach vorn links ;-)

Also ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal, wenns wieder raus geht!

Übelkeit kommt mal vor, sollte dich nicht für die nächsten Male beunruhigen!
Übrigens: Viele sehr, sehr gute und routinierte Segler und Fischer sind bei den ersten Fahrten auch seekrank (auch wenn sie nicht göbeln...). Man gewöhnt sich aber an die Bewegungen und dann ist alles in Butter.
Ach ja, kennst du den Wettbewerb, wo Elche und Hirsche mit Hilfe von Gießkannen, Eimern und Papprohren imitiert werden? Dann denk mal an an diesen, wenns vielen Leuten schlecht geht! Das zaubert ein schmunzeln ins Gesicht. Das hilft auch schon!


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Da Du ja schon über die Suchfunktion einige mentale Tips und medizinische Hilfsmittel gefunden hast, will ich an dieser Stelle nur soviel dazu sagen, dass sie tatsächlich helfen. Bei jedem sicher anders und da muß man halt ausprobieren. Ich hatte jahrelang überhaupt keine Probleme. Dann war ich von heute auf morgen seekrank und dachte ich müsste sterben. Bei mir haben z.B. erst nur Tabletten (Reisegold o.ä.) später auch schon Reisekaugummis geholfen. Irgendwann hatte ich die Dinger mal vergessen mitzunehmen und trotz heftigstem Seegang hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mehr. Will sagen: es besteht also auch Hoffnung das sich Deiner Seekrankheit wieder legt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Mein Opa ( U-Boot Kommandant ) Gott hab ihn seelig, hat immer gesagt;

" Thomas wenn dir ganz schlecht wird dann nehme dir ein dickes Stück Speck und knote einen Bindfanden an. Das Stück Speck schluckst du runter, den Bindfaden lässt du aus dem Mund hängen. Wenn du dich übergeben musst brauchst du nur noch am Bindfaden ziehen und schon ist der Magenausgang verschlossen, so das nichts mehr raus kann" 

Hab den Tip nie berücksichtigt, aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden


----------



## muz660socke (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Bis 1982 habe ich :v,wenn ich nur ein Schiff gesehen oder daran gedacht habe. 1999 hat man mich zur Hochseeangelei überredet, welche mich seitdem infiziert hat. Mir hat mein Apotheker das Leben gerettet. Stada Reisetabletten. Morgens eine, mittags eine. Klappt wie verrückt.:q
Bei Spiegelglattem Wasser habe ich die Dinger einmal weggelassen, und schon ging es mit dem Elend los. Gut das ein Angelkollege Reisekaugummies hatte. Die müssen wohl die selben Inhaltsstoffe haben. Jedenfalls bin ich mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Mal ehrlich, auf See und die Dorsche beißen, da kann mann sich die :vdoch gar nicht erlauben.
Ansonsten noch viele schöne Angeltouren ohne Seekrankheit.


----------



## BennyO (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Habe schon von vielen Leuten gehört das sie Seekrank sind. ICh persönlich war es noch nie und will es auch nicht sein. So wie ich das mit bekomme helfen da auch diese Medikamnte nichts. Auf dem Kutter wo ich immer mit fahre sagt der kapitain immer, dass er selber früher immer gespuckt hat und es nach einer Zeit weg war. Auch von vielen anderen hört man, dass sie früher nur gespuckt haben, aber das es nach einigen Touren weg ist. Also ich würde es immer weiter probieren auch wenn es schrecklihc sein soll. Aber trotzdem würd eich es mal mit Tabletten probieren. Helfen ja bei jedem anders



Gruß Benny


----------



## ralle (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Mein Opa ( U-Boot Kommandant ) Gott hab ihn seelig, hat immer gesagt;
> " Thomas wenn dir ganz schlecht wird dann nehme dir ein dickes Stück Speck und knote einen Bindfanden an. Das Stück Speck schluckst du runter, den Bindfaden lässt du aus dem Mund hängen. Wenn du dich übergeben musst brauchst du nur noch am Bindfaden ziehen und schon ist der Magenausgang verschlossen, so das nichts mehr raus kann"
> Hab den Tip nie berücksichtigt, aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden





Wie lang sollte denn da der Strick sein ??  ;+ 

und was machste wenn dat Dingens Speck verdaut ist


----------



## kojak (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Uiuiui, erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten !!!
Werde es wohl dann doch nochmal mit _extrem positiver Einstellung_ zu hohen Wellen versuchen ! Macht ja Spass :q !
Und stimmt eigentlich, alles war ganz gut, bis ich mir gedacht habe, ich möchte nicht so :vwie die Person vorne im Bug des Kutters ... Und wenns passiert, dann überlebe ich es auch ein zweites Mal |rolleyes ...



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> frag honeyball mal nach seinen zäpfchen ....


:q:q:q denke ich versuche es dann erstmal mit ein paar vernünftigen Tabletten oder Kaugummis, auf jeden Fall die orale Methode :q:q:q Die kann ich dann auch außerhalb geschlossener Räume einnehmen !!! Zumindestens unauffälliger !



			
				Ines schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten: vorher gut schlafen, gut frühstücken und am Abend vorher möglichst wenig Alkohol (oder gar keinen, wenn's geht).


Also Alkohol war keiner im Spiel, auch nicht am Abend vorher, aber ich hatte auch nur 4 Std. schlaf und ein mageres Frühstück, außerdem etwas wenig getrunken, das passiert mir nächstes Mal sicherlich nicht !!!



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Und vor allem nicht in die muffigen Kabinen und Auffenthaltsräume hocken.
> Immer frische Luft um die Nase wehen lassen.


Gut das der Kutter keine Kabine hatte in die ich mich verkriechen konnte #6Als wir wieder im Wattenmeer waren und die Inseln passiert hatten, gings auch wieder steil bergauf !



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht auf das Wasser schauen, sondern in der Ferne den Horizon beobachten


Hat auch gefunzt, nur fand ich reichlich schwierig beim eigentlichen Angeln, denn die seitlichen Bewegungen des Kutters haben mir ganz schön übel zugesetzt ! Da es das erste Mal war, habe ich mich halt ziemlich auf die eigentliche Angelei konzentriert! Die zwischenzeitlichen Fahrten waren da wie Erholung ...



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Opa ( U-Boot Kommandant ) Gott hab ihn seelig, hat immer gesagt;
> 
> " Thomas wenn dir ganz schlecht wird dann nehme dir ein dickes Stück Speck und knote einen Bindfanden an. Das Stück Speck schluckst du runter, den Bindfaden lässt du aus dem Mund hängen. Wenn du dich übergeben musst brauchst du nur noch am Bindfaden ziehen und schon ist der Magenausgang verschlossen, so das nichts mehr raus kann"
> 
> Hab den Tip nie berücksichtigt, aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden


Das ist die Idee, werde ich wenn nichts mehr geht mal testen !!!:m:q:m



			
				BennyO schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde es immer weiter probieren auch wenn es schrecklihc sein soll. Aber trotzdem würd eich es mal mit Tabletten probieren. Helfen ja bei jedem anders



Das wird mein erster Schritt sein, mich den Wellen zu stellen !!! Danke euch nochmal für die zahlreichen Tipps ! Wird schon gut gehen das nächste Mal ... Werde hier berichten, denke es dauert aber noch eine Weile bis ich das nächste Mal raus komme !!! Bis denne !

Gruss, Markus


----------



## muz660socke (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Der " Dreisatz " zur Seekrankheit

Phase 1 : Man glaubt zu sterben

Phase 2 : Es ist einem egal ob man stirbt

Phase 3 : Man wünscht sich nichts sehnlicher, 
              als zu sterben.

Ich glaube , so ähnlich habe ich das mal erlebt.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



ralle schrieb:


> Wie lang sollte denn da der Strick sein ??  ;+
> und was machste wenn dat Dingens Speck verdaut ist



Zu Frage1:

etwa die Hälfte der Körpergröße. Dann kann man den Bindfaden auch mal an der Reeling anknoten um beide Hände zum Angeln frei zu haben. Man muss dann nur kurz mit dem Oberkörper zurück 

Zu Frage2:

je nach Länge der Ausfahrt und den individuellen Magenaktivitäten ist für Ausreichend Ersatzspeckstücke bereits vor Antritt der Angelfahrt zu sorgen


----------



## BennyO (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Wüsch dior auf jeden fall für die nächste Tour ganz viel glück das es gut geht dnen dann macht das ganze ja erst einmal Spaß.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Karstein (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*



tapaesser schrieb:


> und nicht zum Horizont sehen.



GERADE den Horizont anpeilen! Damit die Augen einen ruhigen Punkt haben.

Im Buch "How to catch trophy halibut" aus Alaska steht ein weiterer Tipp unter "Proven Method For Preventing Seasickness", getestet von der NASA und Coast Guard:

Promethazin (ein Antihistamin) und Ephedrin kombiniert. Alleine für sich haben die beiden Stoffe Nebenwirkungen, aber zusammen eingenommen heben sich diese auf und unterbinden die Seekrankheit bestens. 25 Milligramm von jedem Stoff sind zwei Stunden vor Ablegen einzunehmen. WICHTIG: vorher unbedingt seinen Arzt konsultieren, Promethazin gibts nur auf Rezept!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Honeyball (15. August 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Geht's um :v oder Brechen,
erst mal mit dem Fachmann sprechen :m :q 

Komisch, dass ihr gleich im ersten Antwortposting auf mich kommt|kopfkrat #c |wavey: 

So, jetzt aber mal ernsthaft.
Schon als Kind habe ich (wir hatten damals am Sorpesee einen Wohnwagen stehen) jeden Haltepunkt im Hönnetal mit Unverdautem garniert. Jede längere Autofahrt war eine absolute Qual für mich. Irgendwann hat sich das dann zwar im Auto gegeben, aber bei zu sehr schwankenden Booten war denn meistens irgendwann doch Ende.
Dass es ein mentales Problem ist, möchte ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen. Mittlerweile weiß ich ja, dass es mir nach jeder Rückkopplung ein paar Minuten deutlich besser geht und dass alles aufhört, wenn ich wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen habe. 
Ich habe die Ostsee (Lillebelt) im Kleinboot immer gut überstanden und dann gleich bei meiner ersten Boardiekuttertour den Frühstückrückwärtsgang eingelegt.
Auf dem 17"-Boot in Lindesnes war schon bei normalem Seegang alles vorbei, genau wie in der 14"-Nussschale vor Skottevig.
Auf der Dieselschnecke rund um Flekkefjord hatte ich auch an der offenen Küste keinerlei Probleme#c . Also mit dem Mentalen Problem lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein.
Bei über 8 Windstärken auf der Fähre im Skagerrak bin ich dank Zäpfchen fit geblieben, als sogar meine Frau, die sonst keinerlei Probleme damit hat, einen Kniefall vor dem Kabinenklo gemacht hat.
Seitdem schwöre ich im Zweifel auf meine Vomex A_(rschbomben)_ und bin seitdem ausstoßfrei auf schwankenden Wassern.
Was schon gesagt wurde und was auch für mich als Gefahrenquelle gilt: 
Kaffee und bestimmte Sorten schwarzer Tee, 
Fruchtsäfte,
Milch und Milchprodukte mit Ausnahme von Joghurt (komisch#c)
Nikotin (ich bin Nichtraucher und habe früher ab und zu mal ein Pfeifchen geschmaucht, aber wenn ich Boot fahre, lasse ich das lieber)
Alkohol am Vorabend hat sich nur dann als Risiko erwiesen, wenn die Mengen auch ohne Bootsfahrt eine kritische Grenze erreicht haben. 'Ne Anderthalbliterpulle Norwegisches Bier und 2-3 Ouzo zum Verdauen haben mir noch nie geschadet (zumindest nicht in Hinsicht auf Seekrankheit)
Also, Kojak, wenn die anderen Tipps nicht helfen, versuch's mal mit den Zäpfchen und klär am besten vorher mit dem Arzt Deines Vertrauens ab, ob sie für Dich unbedenklich sind. Und lass Dich auf keinen Fall vom Bootsangeln abhalten, denn sonst entgeht Dir was.


----------



## buddy (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Also ich würd 800 mg Ephedrin nehmen.
Auch bei Flaute ohne Brandung gehts in die Beine und bewegt den Arsch!

Alle dicht auffer Nußschale
Sollte dann so aussehen...... |wavey:#h|bla::q|supergri:g:k|uhoh::z
|jump:|laola:


Bist du verrückt hier "Fast-Drogen" zu empfehlen?!
Und das sich die Wirkungen und/oder Nebenwirkungen aufheben is so ne Sache. Speed nehmen und dann Schnaps und Kiffen zum beruhigen... das hat so manchen umgehauen...

Also ich würd solche Substanzen nicht nehmen, wenn ich aufs Wasser fahre.
Von wann ist der Tipp (das Buch)? 60 Jahre?
Man hat ja auch mal Ecstasy zum Abnehmen entwickelt und fragt mal den Hoffmann, wie er das LSD entdeckt hat...

Tz tz...
Aber irgendwie der beste Tipp...


----------



## Stokker (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Zum Horizont schauen, nicht zum Horizont schauen.Hinten, vorne, Mittschiffs.Viel essen, wenig essen....
Jeder hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen und Hilfsmittel, das sieht man hier.
Es hat noch keine Ausfahrt auf einem Kutter gegeben bei der mir nicht schlecht war.Das blöde daran ist, dass ich nie spucken kann. So gibt es also keine Erlösung für mich.

Ich glaube nicht das es Mental ist.Du kannst es nicht geistig beeinflussen.Auch nicht mit viel Training.
Dann müsstest du dich regelrecht Hypnotisieren können.
Mit den Tabletten und Kaugummis wird es schon auf die eine oder andere Weise funktionieren.
Mir hat auch das nicht geholfen.

Wenn dich der Gleichgewichtssinn im Regen stehen lässt bist du im Ar...

Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich nur mit dem Kleinboot draussen bin.
Da kann ich wie ein Cowboy die Bewegungen des Bootes ausgleichen und mir geht`s saugut.

Aber auf dem Kutter ?? Nee, viel Spass.
Mir hilft echt nichts...


----------



## Goettinger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

3 bis 4 budweiser vorm ablegen und gut frühstücken hilft mir immer*gg


----------



## noworkteam (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

moin,

das mit dem mentalen Problem trifft wohl nicht für alle zu....

ich hab zum glück keine Probleme mit Seegang, außer das wenn´s bissschen mehr geschaukelt hat, unsere Badewanne stundenlang nachwackelt....

Ingwer 0,5g bis 1 g soll helfende Wirkung haben, Cocculus (homöopathisch) soll auch helfen,..,dazu kommen noch die schon genannten Mittel vom Apotheker...

Alkohol ist nicht das Mittel der Wahl, es sei denn man gibt sich die Kante bis Unterlippe, dann ist mit Angeln aber Essig..aber man weiss wenigstens nicht ob einem Kotzübel vom Saufen oder vom Seegang ist....

_wir hatten letztens auch eine freuchtfröhliche truppe bei der 2 tTages-Wracktour dabei..Ergebnis: Irgendwann im Laufe des Nachmittags kamen die ersten grünen Leichen mal vorbei und verschwanden ebenso schnell wieder in der koje, naja und der eine Holländer hat von den 48 Stunden 47 im Liegen verbracht.._

Ich würde eins nach dem anderen ausprobieren..

viel erfolg

noworkteam


----------



## Stokker (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Das war doch mal ein netter Holländer.
Lässt einfach die anderen angeln...
-----------------------------------------------------
Hallo, rief das Frühstück fröhlich. 
Da bin ich wieder....


----------



## BennyO (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Einmal seekrank, immer seekrank ?? Oder besteht noch Hoffnung ...*

Ja richtif sozial der holländer. Nein aber mal im ernst. Ich kann mir vorstellen was das für leiden sind und möchte dieses Leiden auch nicht empfinden. ICh wünsche dieses keinm. Aber ob man wirklich was dagegen machen kann. weiß ich nicht. Man hört ja immer viele Tipps. Bei dem einem helfen diese Tipps und bei anderen wiederrrum nicht. Das ist von Mensch zu Mensch anders. Also probiere es ruhi weiter und finde das richitge Mittel für dich.


Gruß Benny


----------

